# If you celebrate Easter what will be on your holiday dinner menue?



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 19, 2016)

There will be 12 for dinner this year. I am making the traditional ham dinner, but try to make the sides that everyone likes. The family doesn't care for sweet potatoes so I am making stuffed  potatoes fully loaded with sour cream, chives,bacon and cheese. Red cabbage, green beans, corn and a cold salad of some kind. I always make homemade bread,which I make ahead and freeze. For dessert I will make banana cream pie, angel cake with fruit or ice cream for those who don't like pie. Cutout bunny cookies for the little ones. Photo is of my bread fresh out of the oven. I hope you all have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## Underock1 (Mar 19, 2016)

It used to be a big thing in my life. We all dressed up for church. I can still picture my new bride on Easter Sunday in her powder blue coat and white flowered pill box hat with veil. A Spring flower corsage that I bought her ran half way to her waist! One of my favorite mental images. Life moves on. I wasn't even aware that Easter is this coming Sunday.

That bread looks wonderful, Ruth. We lived with my maternal grandparents back in the early forties. Grandma often made home made bread. The smell! Wonderful! Despite a million brands out there, there is nothing that ever came close to home made. I can remember "helping" with the punching down. Happy Easter, Ruth. Enjoy your day!:sunshine:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 20, 2016)

I have fond memories of Easter as a kid (we were Catholic).  Mass.  Big breakfast.  Big Easter dinner.  Easter baskets filled with candy.  Relatives for a big dinner. 

My sister still does the big Easter dinners - kids, grandkids, etc.  I think she does the traditional ham.  

My husband is Catholic but I am no longer one.  So he'll go to mass.  Dinner won't be any different than our usual.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 20, 2016)

You know it's gotten to where Easter now is just two things...a month of Entenmann's Hot Cross Buns NOMNOMNOM and always a hyacinth on the kitchen table. I still make baskets for everybody. But Easter here is kinda quiet.


----------



## Underock1 (Mar 20, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> You know it's gotten to where Easter now is just two things...a month of Entenmann's Hot Cross Buns NOMNOMNOM and always a hyacinth on the kitchen table. I still make baskets for everybody. But Easter here is kinda quiet.



It sounds like you have made a happy transition. Hot cross buns and hyacinths? Who needs more?


----------



## Wrigley's (Mar 20, 2016)

I will go to a local diner. Not as bad as it sounds, they all know me there. They're probably already picking out the best cuts of ham.

Next week's ham, hopefully.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 20, 2016)

Usually we go to Hubby's brother's place and have a traditional family meal of poultry, ham and hot vegetables.
This year we are heading south to the goldfields town of Bendigo and there is a Chinese festival taking place.
Easter dinner will be interesting and definitely non traditional. Can't wait to see what is on offer.


----------



## Karen99 (Mar 20, 2016)

We'll be making reservations for Easter Brunch..and hopefully some family can join us.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 21, 2016)

Easter isn't really celebrated here, but it's an excuse for a nice meal.  We're having Goose this year.
As a child, I was dragged screaming & kicking to the Kirk (presbyterian) and then home for Sunday dinner.  In the afternoon we would roll decorated eggs down a convenient slope and hope there was something edible at the bottom.

Now it is just another day.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm not religious. Easter has no meaning for me. My father is Catholic though & Easter is important to him. Since the death of his wife he has no one to go to Easter Mass with him. I'll drive over and go with him. Easter isn't important to me, but my father's happiness is. So , I'm going to mass with him on Easter. I think my daughter is packing up a lunch for me to take with me that day. I don't know what it will be but she can really cook, so I'm looking forward to the surprise.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 21, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> There will be 12 for dinner this year. I am making the traditional ham dinner, but try to make the sides that everyone likes. The family doesn't care for sweet potatoes so I am making stuffed  potatoes fully loaded with sour cream, chives,bacon and cheese. Red cabbage, green beans, corn and a cold salad of some kind. I always make homemade bread,which I make ahead and freeze. For dessert I will make banana cream pie, angel cake with fruit or ice cream for those who don't like pie. Cutout bunny cookies for the little ones. Photo is of my bread fresh out of the oven. I hope you all have a wonderful holiday.


Oh Ruth I wish I hadn't seen that bread. Dang it I love bread. Looks yummy  I hope you have a nice holiday


----------



## debbie in seattle (Mar 21, 2016)

We're at our daughters place in Scottsdale for Easter.   She's really not into cooking, travels constantly, is single......she has suggested a tater tot casserole.   :eeew:mg::what1:


----------



## Underock1 (Mar 21, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> I'm not religious. Easter has no meaning for me. My father is Catholic though & Easter is important to him. Since the death of his wife he has no one to go to Easter Mass with him. I'll drive over and go with him. Easter isn't important to me, but my father's happiness is. So , I'm going to mass with him on Easter. I think my daughter is packing up a lunch for me to take with me that day. I don't know what it will be but she can really cook, so I'm looking forward to the surprise.



Doing the right thing. Hope you get your reward.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 21, 2016)

Greek Easter is on May 1st this year,I think.

When we were younger,we invited lots of people over,had lamb on a spit,lotsa food and hoomemade goodies and drinking and greek traditional dancing.

Now,all the kids are grown and some adults get together to eat lamb in the oven along with the rest of the goodies.

(That's my household)
There are families who still do the lamb on the spit,and kokorreetsi,yummy!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 22, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> We're at our daughters place in Scottsdale for Easter.   She's really not into cooking, travels constantly, is single......she has suggested a tater tot casserole.   :eeew:mg::what1:


HAHAHAHAAHAA. Makes ya wonder what's she's making when it isn't a holiday


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 22, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Greek Easter is on May 1st this year,I think.
> 
> When we were younger,we invited lots of people over,had lamb on a spit,lotsa food and hoomemade goodies and drinking and greek traditional dancing.
> 
> ...


yum!


----------



## oldman (Mar 23, 2016)

Big family dinner. We will have 21-23 here including the Grandchildren and our own kids, plus in-laws. My wife goes through a lot of preparation. All that she asks of me is to stay out of the way. I can do that. 

I took everyone out to an Easter buffet at a local hotel here a few years back thinking that I would save everyone a lot of work, especially my wife and it turned into a disaster. People complained about everything from how bad the food was, to the food was cold, to how far it was for them to drive and on and on it went. I told my wife on the way home, "Never again." The very next year at the dinner table, they were all talking about how nice it was the year before. I sat in my chair a little steamed thinking, "You people are all nuts!"


----------



## Gia (Mar 23, 2016)

Oh boy!  That sound like heavenly!  Hot Cross Bun and hyacinth on the table!.... VERY much that is Easter around here....We go to church...then we rush home for the family to begin to arrive.... We have traditional American Easter food - Bake Ham, and all the side dish....but also we have lasagna and big antipasti salad and home made breads and vegetable trays - We try very hard to have healthy choices available to every one... It make for a very colorful tables!  This year we will have 31 at dinner tables... They all bring they favorite dish to share for every one...and the childrens will have they children table with Bunny Ears at they plate setting.... and of course, decorated boil eggs and plenty of candies for the children to find all around the outside the house (inside if it not nice weather) .... It is a happy celebration day for us... I love the colors and I love that it mean SPRING have come to us, FINALLY!     xoxo


----------



## Gia (Mar 23, 2016)

Ohh....that so very sweet of you, BW...... It will mean so much to you Papa for have you to go with him for Easter Mass....  I love that you do that so selfless for him... Bless you heart......  And I hope you have the BEST suprise from you daughter... it sound like you have a very nice family...all due to the Mama!    That so kind heart of you... xo  From Gia


----------



## Gia (Mar 23, 2016)

Oh boy!  That sound like a lots of FUN!  ONE Easter I will like to try some thing like that!  Just GO some where and be suprise and have a different kind of Easter - and I can not think of any thing more excite than a Chinese festival!   Yum!!    Enjoy every bit of it!  (and also the food!)  xo


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> There will be 12 for dinner this year. I am making the traditional ham dinner, but try to make the sides that everyone likes. The family doesn't care for sweet potatoes so I am making stuffed  potatoes fully loaded with sour cream, chives,bacon and cheese. Red cabbage, green beans, corn and a cold salad of some kind. I always make homemade bread,which I make ahead and freeze. For dessert I will make banana cream pie, angel cake with fruit or ice cream for those who don't like pie. Cutout bunny cookies for the little ones. Photo is of my bread fresh out of the oven. I hope you all have a wonderful holiday.View attachment 27657



We won't be doing anything special, no family around anymore for Easter dinners, but your dinner sounds great Ruth, and you bread look yummy!   Hope you and everyone who celebrates has a lovely holiday celebration.


----------

